# Harrogate Orchid Society Annual Show 'Haul'



## garysan (Feb 28, 2016)

250+ mile round trip into 'The North' today garnered these two fine examples from the Harrogate Orchid Society Annual Show.

Paph. Appletonianum var. Hainanense
Paph. Delenatii var. Alba

Very pleased although I didn't manage to acquire anything off my wants list. Did meet an exceedingly nice chap called Derek though whom I chatted with for some time about Paphs and Phrags. Hope to see him again in the future 

I already have an Appletonianum from last year but it's still really young and probably a couple of years away from flowering so this mature plant with nice bloom for £15 was too good to pass up


----------



## troy (Feb 28, 2016)

Excellent pick up!!


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 28, 2016)

Very nice, you did well!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 28, 2016)

250+ miles WOW!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2016)

250 miles for just 2 plants you can transport legally!? 
Enjoy. What's on your list?


----------



## troy (Feb 28, 2016)

The price of gas has dropped to 1/4 what it was, did you have a scenic drive?


----------



## abax (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice purchase. The foliage on both plants is beautiful...who
needs a flower???? ;>)


----------



## phraggy (Feb 29, 2016)

Excellent show. Some really lovely plants on display.The plant which impressed me the most was a paph hybrid with many good blooms-- I think it was stonei x concolor. Nice purchases you picked up I was there all day with the North of England Orchid Society but didn't buy any plants. Hope your purchases go well for you.

Ed


----------



## garysan (Feb 29, 2016)

NYEric said:


> 250 miles for just 2 plants you can transport legally!?
> Enjoy. What's on your list?



Yeah but the show itself and to meet/chat to people was the main reason for going. The plants were just icing on the cake for me this time around.

Nice signs of life from one of my Besseae's Eric:








troy said:


> The price of gas has dropped to 1/4 what it was, did you have a scenic drive?



Not really. Most of the drive was the rather boring and for me, very well trodden A1 which I was properly fed up by the time I came off it on the return leg. Still, makes a change going North on it rather than South to London which is my usual modus operandi 



phraggy said:


> Excellent show. Some really lovely plants on display.The plant which impressed me the most was a paph hybrid with many good blooms-- I think it was stonei x concolor. Nice purchases you picked up I was there all day with the North of England Orchid Society but didn't buy any plants. Hope your purchases go well for you.
> 
> Ed



Thanks Ed, I did look for you yesterday but wasn't sure if you were there. I'm sure we'll meet one day! 

One that caught my eye was this Hanne Popow x Dalessandroi cross called 'Plement' which has been added to 'the list' along with a couple of multi-florals I saw yesterday


----------



## NYEric (Feb 29, 2016)

:ninja: Shhhhhhhh. 
Looking good. Phrag. Plemont is very uncommon here, if you can get one you should.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 29, 2016)

Lovely plants! You picked some good ones.


----------

